# Africa



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone going this year? I will be in June/July. Show any pics from past hunts.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

OK, had to respond.

Where? With who? After what mainly?

The best of luck to you, it's an experience to be treasured.

My trip was the best, and a return is on my 'bucket list'. A few pics are in one of my posted albums, most game taken by rifle, a couple by bow.

:cheers:


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

good luck, wish I could go on a trip like that, but until then I will stick with my white tail here in liberty county


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

I will be hunting with Badger Bush Lodge. I will be looking at taking the following:
warthog,impala,bluewilderbeast,blackwilderbeast,springbock,waterbock,gemsbock,eland,sable, and my big wish list, buffalo,leopard.


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Huntmaster58, how'd you get hooked up with Badger Bush lodge? I have a very good friend who hunts with them. He's gone with them several times over the last few years. He lives in Port Bolivar, one of the few houses to make it thru Ike.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, my trip got moved up. I will be heading out this Friday eve and i am pumped up so much i cant sleep. This Sunday morning i will be in the blind hunting, waiting to send a shaft into a sweet spot of a prized African game animal. Two weeks of none stop:biggrin: hunting. Day with a bow, night for predators with a gun. Wish me luck!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Best of luck to you. Stay hydrated on the flight over and be sure to get up and walk around on the plane to keep your circulation going.


----------

